# My half sleeve tattoo is done!



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

**** yeah! 7 hours, 1,150$ later. I'll post some pics when it heals.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, post some pics Sean. I would love to see it.


----------

